# Merch By Amazon - Anyone have some tips?



## Cakeo (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm currently at tier 500 with MBA. I'm relatively new and I only got there because one of my shirts took off. 95% of my sales come from this shirt and I want to make sure I diversify. I've been tending to stick away from trending tees right now (take a knee, etc) til I get the hang of everything more. Honestly I'm kinda thinking about selling and going back to full-time FBA with Amazon as thats that I mostly do.


----------



## wonkylogoltd (Apr 18, 2012)

FBA is definitely the way forward, the margins are much lower but the increased sales should more then make up for it. A lot of people filter the search to only show FBA so your market is already much larger.

It's tough in the uk because we have to absorb the VAT off the price the customer paid rather then the price you get paid, I'm guessing it's the same in the US with their tax system.

One thing to bear in mind is to make sure you don't send too much stock of one design in, this way when the inevitable 'piggybackers' jump onto your listing you can change the design a bit to make there stock redundant as you will still have control of the listing images.


----------



## Cakeo (Oct 21, 2017)

Ah I don't actually do t-shirts as my main thing. I typically do retail arbitrage or some such. The t-shirts is just a new venture since I got accepted into Merch by Amazon.


----------



## technicgeek (Oct 23, 2017)

@Cakeo

Have you considered uploading your design to other t-shirt marketplaces i.e. RedBubble, Spreadshirt?

You can also dropship your design using POD fulfillment companies like Printful. You will be able to fulfill orders from eBay and Etsy.

Have you thought about that? If it took off on Amazon, maybe it's worthwhile to consider above?


----------



## Stantse (Oct 5, 2017)

Good for you that you already made your next moves. I wish I could come to a good decision for myself.


----------

